# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Removing paint from pavers

## Smurf

It's a long story how it got there, but I need to remove paint from a fairly large area of pavers. Not a single paint spill, but numerous stripes of spray paint in a bright fluoro colour. And to make matters worse, this is in a public space with pedestrians around. 
Anyone got any suggestions? I'm after something quick, effective and reasonably easy that could be safely done. Within reason, cost isn't a consideration (but replacing the pavers is not an option). 
I was thinking about maybe one of those pressure washers that uses hot water instead of cold might do the job? Anyone got any better ideas? I can get water on the site no problems (have permission to use the fire hydrant if need be) and would just use a generator if power is needed. 
As I said, it's a long story but I need to get this done ASAP to keep the council and adjacent property owner happy. Hopefully do it this weekend or early next week.

----------


## Boeing777

The age of the paint might change the story a little - but I removed 3-4 week old line marking paint from concrete using acetone (4L tin from bunnies) and a hard bristle brush. I tried my pressure washer, but it didn't seem to have any effect on the paint. 
I don't mind working with pure acetone since its evaporates pretty quickly, and the smell doesn't burn your insides like hydrochloric acid or paint strippers.

----------


## barned01

i used a pressure washer to get car paint off of my driveway. there were significant blue and black paint marks on a concrete base. the paint stains were about 4 months old i estimate.
i tried hydrochloric acid, this didn't work that well, i tried with a scrubbing brush, not great.
i eventually got 90 percent of it off with a electric powered high pressure washer (the cold type and a fair high pressure one, not a small one) and a can of diggers paint stripper (4 litres from bunnings) that was brushed over the offending paint and left to do its thing for about 10 minutes.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I would also vote the pressure washer but beware!!!! its a public space so you must be aware of councils & EPA requirements....they love to hit you with $2000 fines etc 
I would suggest getting into the phone book and contracting  a professional pavement cleaning contractor that is approved to do enviro cleaning...(water recycling - pressure cleaning) its not that expensive...I just had a quote of $300 for 75 sq.m.

----------

